# vr6 throttle body on 2.0 question



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been told that you can put a vr6 throttle body on a 2.0 and get better throttle response. Is it true? What all would be involved if it's possible? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Only if you have an OBD1 mk3.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

thanks man. i have an mk3 obd2 tho


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*

Same here. I've got 2 VR TBs and a few 2.0 TBs in my garage. I've been researching the same thing for OBD2. I think I found a way to make it work but no luck yet.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

well when you find out something, hit me up man...i sure would appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

VWn00b, what sort of problems are you running into? I have been curious with this as well, and as it stands, I have a spare VR TB also that I am trying to get on my OBD-II 2.0. Wouldn't it be a matter of changing TPS electronics (put 2.0 guts in VR TB)?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*

FWIW...I am running an OBD1 VR TB on my ABA with the stock engine management (Motronic + TT Chip). All I had to do was to swap the two outer wires on the VR TPS as the polarity is opposite to that of the ABA TPS. The only difference is that the OBD2 TBs have the idle controller built in whereas the OBD1 units do not. If the ECU sees the OBD2 VR TB idle controller as the same as the OBD2 ABA TB idle controller then you are set. This is all assuming that you make an adapter plate or new intake manifold for the VR TB as the bolt hole pattern is different to that of the ABA TB. I am also curious to see how this OBD2 VR TB mod works out


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I know this isn't the best way to do it, but I figure I would be getting an adapter plate that looks sort of like a reducer, so the VR TB will bolt up to the mkIII manifold. Right now, my main concern would be to get the electronic portion worked out first, then go from there.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*

Yeah, that's my only concern w/ it. I want to do the change, but I'm afraid I couldn't work that part out. Keep me updated on how the TB swap goes cuz I would like to do it myself. No one around town here wants to help me out w/ it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_I've been told that you can put a vr6 throttle body on a 2.0 and get better throttle response. Is it true? What all would be involved if it's possible? Help would be greatly appreciated.









Could always go the easy way and get it bolted on with an adapter plate.Where the TPS's are concerned,just get a multimeter and figure out what wires correspond to which PINS on the sensor itself.I will post up the wiring schematics for the OBD-2 throttle body tonight (8-PIN missing 1).
*ABA OBD-1 to VR6 OBD-1 Throttle body plate*:


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thanks man.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thats what I've been trying to do.
I work at a VW dealership, and I've been trying to get the wiring diagrams for both the 2.0 and VR. Unfortunately its not perfect. But it helps out alot.
I haven't had time to pull apart the TBs yet and figure out the pins.


----------



## joecollins2 (Jun 27, 2005)

Whats the difference between the two? I bored out my stock 2.0 throttle body and that made a huge difference. Which one would be better? VR or bored?


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

The VR TB is substantially bigger than a deramped/ported 2.0 TB. Its not a straight bolt-on affair either (at least for us OBD-II guys), you will need to either get an adapter plate to bolt to your factory manifold, or get a new intake manifold entirely. OBD-I guys can get away with swapping the outer two wires. Us OBD-II guys, we are supposedly SOL, but we shall see..


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: (abawp)*

Not to bash this, but I don't see crossflow heading flowing enough air to need this, particularly on an OBDII. I ran a ported throttle body on a stock OBDI and fell flat at low rpms. When I upgraded and started running a Mustang GT MAF and custom chip things started to pick up. I ported the lower intake manifold and then had the upper and lower extrude honed together. The lower intake manifold and the head are where the flow restrictions are.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (joecollins2)*

Since I'm seeing how difficult it is to put on a VR TB, the idea of just polishing and boring out my 2.0 TB seems better...especially since I have a OBD2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, if your looking to port and polish your TB, here is a whole write-up on how to do it.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*

Thanks man


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Fast2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast2.0L* »_Not to bash this, but I don't see crossflow heading flowing enough air to need this

Some of us have heads that flow well over stock


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
Some of us have heads that flow well over stock









x2 in the making


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_Some of us have heads that flow well over stock









I agree, if you're heavily modded it maybe worth it. But I just wanted to mention there are other more pressing restrictions.


----------



## 8vpos (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Fast2.0L)*

someone have the link for the obdI swap or is this it? I guess the noly question I have is about the two wires you guys are talkin about


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (8vpos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vpos* »_someone have the link for the obdI swap or is this it? I guess the noly question I have is about the two wires you guys are talkin about

You have to swap the 2 outer TPS wires to get the correct polarity on the OBDI VR TB. Otherwise the ECU will think that the butterfly is closed when it's really fully open and vice versa


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Update:
Pulled some wiring diagrams from work today (VW dealership) and I think I may have figured the trick to getting OBD2 VR TB to work on the 2.slow. Not 100% sure yet, but have a good feeling.
I'll be doing work this weekend and see what I come up with.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

awesome man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know


----------



## Blown-Jetta95 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok so if we have an obd1 will it bolt right up?


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: (Blown-Jetta95)*

OBDI won't bolt up, you need a converter plate machined and then swap the TPS wires. Again this isn't for a stock motor, unless you're heavily modified the engine will fall flat when you floor it at lower rpms.


----------



## 8vpos (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Fast2.0L)*

and that is because why now? Doesnt seem like it would just fall flat like your saying because of a little bit more air going into the engine I wouldnt think


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Lower engine speeds need air velocity to make power, and in order to make velocity, you need to make a small passage for the air to go through (one of Bernouli's principles, take a large volume, pass it through a small opening = faster fluid). Widen the opening, and you lose velocity, but pick up flow, which is good in the upper RPM range if I am not mistaken


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_Lower engine speeds need air velocity to make power, and in order to make velocity, you need to make a small passage for the air to go through (one of Bernouli's principles, take a large volume, pass it through a small opening = faster fluid). Widen the opening, and you lose velocity, but pick up flow, which is good in the upper RPM range if I am not mistaken

That's pretty much it. The reason I couldn't really care less about low end is that I am building a close ratio tranny and I'll only see the lower RPMs in 1st gear from a stand still. From 4000-7500RPM I need the extra flow


----------



## 8vpos (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (bajan01)*

I just dont see how the slight difference would really make that much of an inconvienience in low rpms's its like how people say you lose all lowend when you put a big acm in but you really diont there just loopy in the noggin lol


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't call the size difference between an ABA TB and a VR TB slight. VR TB's are significantly larger than an ABA unit. When you see the two side by side, the VR TB plainly looks like it will kill any form of intake velocity.


----------



## 8vpos (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

lol lol


----------

